# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  A gdje cemo se igrati? (Prica o jednoj Livadi)

## Kanga

Drage forumasice i forumasi (sto vas duze citam, to ste mi drazi)!

Ovo je prica o jednoj livadi u Zagrebu, koja je godinama bila središte društvenog života stanara okolnih zgrada. Zgrade oko livade prepune su male djece, i to je glavni razlog zbog kojeg zelim ovu pricu podijeliti s osvijestenom roditeljskom populacijom Rodinog foruma. 
Prije skoro godinu dana livada je iznenada opasana ogradom i ispostavilo se da će se na njoj graditi jos jedna stambena zgrada. Djeca su preko noci izgubila igraliste, pa nije cudo sto su se nakon oporavka od prvog soka na ogradi pojavili grafiti: _A gdje cemo se igrati, A gdje je nogostup, Svi su se rodendani ovdje slavili, Mi smo kao krave – treba nam trave, Djeco evo vam livade: (Crtez TVa),_ itd. Kako to izgleda kada se djeca igraju u prašini gradilišta, mozete vidjeti ovdje (i procitati grintanja   :Grin:  MMa o ovom problemu).
Posebnu tezinu cijeloj prici daje cinjenica da doticna zgrada nice u zakonski sivoj zoni - postupak dobivanja gradevinske dozvole tek je u tijeku. Dosadasnji napori stanara (Inicijativa Zeleno Borovje), predvodeni nasim najzasluznijim sustanarom Nikolom   :Kiss:  , imali su odredenog uspjeha: izvodac radova dobio je nalog da makne ogradu, ali uslijedila je zalba i mrtvi hod, do daljnjeg...

Zanimalo bi me me imate li slicnih problema  u kvartovima u kojima zivite. Dobro bi mi dosla i koja rijec podrske, narocito prije snimanja televizijskog priloga o ovom nasem problemu, koje bi se trebalo odrzati iduci vikend... 

Hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## bebelina

Puno srece! Mi nismo nazalost uspjeli izboriti niti jedno stablo kad su gradske vlasti odlucile poplocati nam dvoriste i pretvoriti ga u parkiraliste. Koga briga sto smo skupljali potpise i sto su svi stanari bili slozni? Auti i psi su na prvom mistu , a dicu mozemo drzati vezanu kod kuce. Cak smo vec izludeni trazili od grada onako posprdno da stavi natpis " Zabranjeno za djecu" . Uglavnom oni su napravili sto su naumili .  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kanga

Hvala bebelina na podrsci!   :Smile:  

Zao mi je zbog vase neuspjele borbe   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali, drago mi je cuti da i u drugim sredinama postoji gradanski otpor prema urbanistickim ciljevima koji nemaju sluha za potrebe djece. Pa makar bio i neuspjesan.
Eto, Zagreb se trudi dobiti titulu grada prijatelja djece, a istovremeno se zabetonirava svaka stopa zelene povrsine. Barem ja to tako vidim. Da, izgradi se tu i tamo po koje igraliste pa se onda time mase na sva zvona (cisto da se javnosti zamazu oci). Mislim, nemam nista protiv igralista, ali djeci treba ugodan prostor za svakodnevni zivot (eto - mi smo skoro godinu dana cak i bez nogostupa ostali...).

----------


## Ailish

joj, Kanga, don't get me started... mi smo kod kupovine stana kao najvažnije gledali može li se u blizini još graditi i na sreću smo uspjeli naći lokaciju za koju nema šanse... ovi novi kvartovi gdje umjesto obiteljskih kuća niču zgradurine a cesta je ista kao pred 100 godina, na pločniku se parkira a do parkića ide autom su nešto nedopustivo  :Evil or Very Mad:  

puno sreće s peticijom, trebat će vam

----------


## Marija

Kanga, rado ću potpisati peticiju za livadu  :Smile:  

mi smo bivše susjede, skužila sam to još prije po imenima tvoje dječice, i s nostalgijom se sjećam života u sivoj zgradi, gradnje snješka nasred livade i uzgoja punoglavace iz velike okrugle bare

Znam da je davnih dana kad smo se uselili rečeno da se na livadi ne može napraviti igralište, ni nogostup oko njega, zato što prema GUP-u na mjestu preko puta zgrade treba doći atomsko sklonište, a samo vlasnik (MZOŠ) može tražiti promjenu plana.
Da li se sad išta dešava? Kad smo zadnji put bili u posjeti kod prijatelja, vidjeli smo nalog za micanje ograde, ali kad god idem preko mosta, ograda je još tamo  :Sad:  

Pred par godina je na Ferenčici između dvije zgrade trebala niknuti još jedna - stanari su se dugo bunili, ali uspjeli su i sačuvali svoj komadić zelenila.

----------


## mamma san

I ja se pridružujem potpisivanjem peticija za svaku livadu u ovom gradu.   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

Ailish, i mi smo se nagledali naselja o kakvima pricas kad smo nedavno kupovali stan i tesko mi je reci jesmo li na kraju odabrali pravu lokaciju (graditi se izgleda MOZE i tamo gdje sve govori da ne moze...).

Marija   ( :Bye:   :Heart:   sjecam se Paule i Daniela iz nase sive zgrade, a sjetila bi se sigurno i tebe da te vidim!). Ograda i dalje stoji jer je ulozena zalba na nalog za micanje...   :Sad:  
Inace, ove subote i nedjelje ce se definitivno odrzati snimanje priloga za HTV. Dobrodosli su i svi BIVSI korisnici livade da iznesu svoje utiske o tome sto im je livada u zivotu znacila i svojom prisutnoscu pokazu podrsku ovoj akcijhi (inace, i mi smo jos samo par mjeseci u sivoj zgradi, onda selimo...)! Javit cu tocno vrijeme snimanja.

----------


## sirius

Mi smo se uspjeli izboriti za jednu livadu na Ferenčici.Ne samo peticijom ,nego i malo oštrijim građanskim otporom.Što je uključivalo besplatnu pravnu pomoć,veze na raznim distancama(kojima smo saznali da je građevinska dozvola bila dobivena na sumnjiv način),barikadama i živim štitom kad su bageri htjeli ući na gradilište.Stanovnici su organizirali 24 satna dežurstva i to je trajalo mjesecima.Nakon nekog vremena investitor je odustao i dobio zamjensko zemljište,a djeca parkić kojg su prošle godine (čak )uredili didaktičkim spravama.

----------


## yaya

> Mi smo se uspjeli izboriti za jednu livadu na Ferenčici.Ne samo peticijom ,nego i malo oštrijim građanskim otporom.Što je uključivalo besplatnu pravnu pomoć,veze na raznim distancama(kojima smo saznali da je građevinska dozvola bila dobivena na sumnjiv način),barikadama i živim štitom kad su bageri htjeli ući na gradilište.Stanovnici su organizirali 24 satna dežurstva i to je trajalo mjesecima.Nakon nekog vremena investitor je odustao i dobio zamjensko zemljište,a djeca parkić kojg su prošle godine (čak )uredili didaktičkim spravama.


Sjećam se ovog "slučaja" i stvarno pohvaljujem sve te ljude koji su danonoćno dežurali na toj livadi...Kanga vjerujem da ćete i vi uspjeti jer je i kod vas vrlo jaka građanska inicijativa.  :Love:

----------


## Kanga

sirius, zaista ohrabrujuci primjer  8)   :Kiss:  

yaya, hvala   :Love:  


Za livade!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nama su na Sigečici, uglavnom zeleni, uspjeli spasiti livadu, na koliko ne zna se

----------


## yaya

> nama su na Sigečici, uglavnom zeleni, uspjeli spasiti livadu, na koliko ne zna se


I ovog se sjećam...  :Wink:

----------


## Kanga

Bili smo aktivni ovaj vikend.

U subotu smo se, izrevoltirani skoro jednogodisnjim jalovim dopisivanjima s odgovornim tijelima, te polagodisnjim ignoriranjem naloga o uklanjanju ograde, odlucili na gradanski neposluh: razbili smo dio ograde i usli na livadu. Kratki izvjestaj i par fotki akcije mozete vidjeti ovdje (ja sam sretna mama na trecoj slici od dolje, sa zaspalim Reljom u narucju, kojeg je uzbudenje i skakanje na kraju svladalo...).

U nedelju smo odlucili ispostivati preporuke dobronamjernog policijskog djelatnika koji nas je posjetio u subotu, pa smo na livadu pokusali uci ne zadiruci u zakonske regulative. Prvo smo cuvaru livade pjevali _Ispred nase kucice cvijece je u cvatu_ i molili ga da nam otvori vrata. Nakon toga isprobavli smo razne carolije otvaranja - _Alohomora_, _Sezame otvori se_... Ali, vrata su ostajala zatvorena... Onda smo u ruke uzeli maceve i puske (od napuhanih balona) i krenuli vikati _Mi cemo pobijediti_ (sve iza zatvorenih vrata ograde). Neka su djeca natakla krila (od iste sirovine) i pokusavala preletiti ogradu. U to je dosla policija i zeljela legitimirati prisutne roditelje, dok su djeca u cudu gledala zasto se policija obraca mamama i tatama, a ne sefu od cuvara (ooo daa, iako su mali, razumiju oni da cuvar nije odgovoran, pa cak i to da ni sef od cuvara nije jedini...). Radi li to policija i u vasim kvartovima ili samo u kvartovima u kojima su djeca osudena na igru u kamenu i sljunku?  :? 

Inace, sva su dogadanja biljezena kamerama. Nadam se da cu vas uskoro izvjestiti gdje i kad mozete pogledati nasu stvarnost iz perspektive nepristranog promatraca   :Smile:  

 :Love:  Za livade!

----------


## tatek

*Kanga*, nadam se da ćete uspjeti u svojoj inicijativi!

*Yaya*, imas li ti mozda koju ideaju kako bi se moglo dati malo vise publiciteta njihovoj akciji?

Mozda bi se dalo recimo javiti redakciji ZG-newsa (onaj besplatni dvotjednik kojeg izdaje redakcija Nacionala), oni nekad znaju medijski pratiti takve akcije.

101-ica?
Ako nikako drukcije, onda preko emisije 101 parlament show (pon, mislim da je od 11h, cetvrtkom je popodne).

Mislim da ne bi bila losa ni ideja popricati sa predstavnikom gradske cetvrti i pitati ga za misljenje te kakvi su planovi za ocuvanje zelenila i djecjih igralista pa onda s takvim istim pitanjem otici predstavnicima relevantnih stranaka u vasem kvartu pa potom objaviti odgovore bilo gdje (web itd) - ne zaboravite svima reci da namjeravate obajviti njihove odgovore!
Blizu su izbori i za sacicu glasova ce svi biti puni rijeci podrske, a mozda bude i kakve konkretne pomoci!

(pri tome ne mislim da je ovo "prljanje ruku" i uvlacenje politike u igru ... oni, predstavnici cetvrti, su zaduzeni za organizaciju zivota i to je redovni put za ostvarivanje tih prava i gradjanskih inicijativa ... mozda nece uplaiti, ali cete bar znati da ste probali,a  imat cete i zakonsku legitimnost)

(ne znam, mozda ste sve ovo vec probali pa vam ja sad solim pamet, no radim to u najboljoj namjeri da ipak dobijete svoju zelenu livadu, zauvijek)

----------


## Kanga

Tatek, hvala na podrsci!    :Heart:  

U golgotu dopisivanja i razgovaranja  odmah smo krenuli (prvenstveno Nikola), i ikao je tesko i jalovo, i dalje se radi na tome...

Trenutno razmisljamo kako da na najbolji nacin iskoristimo 20-minutni dokumentarac o tom nasem problemu (Park u izgradnji), cije je snimanje financirala Udruga za zdravi grad (distribucija je slobodna, kopiranje dozvoljeno). Filmic je ispao stvarno simpatican i rado bih vam ga preporucila. Ukoliko je netko zainteresiran, moze mi se javiti na pp i poslat cu mu DVD na zeljenu adresu.

Ako netko mozda ima poznanstva s potencijalno zainteresiranim novinarima iz bilo kojih novina / TVa / radija / internetskog portala, povezivanje s njima bilo bi nam vise nego dobro doslo...

----------


## tatek

Pogledao sam blog i vidim da ste se nadopisivali sa vijecem gradske cetvrti ... mozda je to izgledalo kao jalov posao, ali mislim da oni u stvari nose dobar dio stvarne moci u rukama i kako je zakon (GUP) izgleda ipak na vasoj strani valjda ce se stvari sad malo brze zakoturati.

Sjecam se da je jednom na dnevniku bilo nesto o vasoj akciji ...

Ne vidim da li ste bili u kontaktima sa ljudima sa 101-ice, mislim da oni mogu dosta pomoci oko informiranja o akciji,a  i povezivanaj sa slicnim drugim akcijama tog tipa ... dok ste sitni, nitko ne cuje za vas, no kad vas je vise, tad je i odjek jaci.

Drzim fige da dobijete vasu livadu nazad!    :Love:

----------


## petarpan

Čvrsto držim fige vašoj akciji...
jer jednom smo i mi imali livadu...najveću na svijetu...
i moje je dijete nikada nije vidjelo...jer su izgradili ružnu,žutu zgradu...bespravno...na gradskom zemljištu...i dan danas nema papire...ali to nikog ne brine...i nikog se ne tiče...a neki novi klinci se igraju na betonskom prilazu zgradi...

----------


## yaya

Moram priznati da u zadnje vrijeme nisam toliko pratila vaš slučaj pa sam malo izletila iz cjelokupne slike. Pokušat ću ovaj vikend skupit što više informacija da bi mogla išta raditi na tome. Kanga, ako sam dobro pratila investitor je dobio i građevinsku i lokacijsku dozvolu? Ako je treba vidjeti kad i je li možda istekla ("rok trajanja" je mislim 2 godine od dana izdavanja). Ne sjećam se više je li kopija peticije skupa sa zahtjevom za poništenje tih dozvola poslana uredu državne uprave. Je li izrađen DPU naselja i ako je pokušati vidjeti što se tamo predviđa. Što se tiče novinara imam par njih iz dnevnog tiska ali i Tv-a s kojima imam dosta dobru suradnju pa pokušati malo njih trznuti za sve to. Dosta se tim slučajem bavio naš urbanistički savjet pa moram vidjeti što se radilo da se ne duplamo (Nikola je bio tu i iznio cijelu problematiku U. savjetu). Bit ćemo u kontaktu ako ništa drugo barem ovako preko foruma ili p.p.

----------


## Kanga

Hvala vam svima na javljanju i podrsci!   :Heart:  

tatek, evo snimke priloga s Aktualnog 101  

petarpan, tuzna prica   :Crying or Very sad:  . Zemljiste nase livade takoder je pripadalo gradu, ali ga je grad zamjenio s privatnom osobom za neku drugu parcelu. Zemljiste je smjesteno u zoni M1 (mjesovita namjena), ali po kriterijima (zdrave pameti, a nadam se i urbanizma) ne zadovoljava uvjete za gradnju jos jedne zgrade. Za pretpostaviti je ipak da ta privatrna osoba zemljiste nije uzela da bi na njemu sadila kukuruz, i toga je grad trebao biti svjestan... Dakle, radi se o tipicnom pranju ruku i skidanju odgovornosti...

yaya, po svemu sto mi znamo - investitor jos *nije dobio* gradevinsku dozvolu. Bezpravno je postavljeno gradiliste (ograda, kucice, pa cak i cuvar koji tamo danonocno boravi, i sve, naravno, bez identifikacijske table). Nasa prva mala pobjedba bila je izdavanje naloga o skidanju ograde. Ali, eto, vec pola godine taj se nalog nije ispostivao. Nisam sigurna u kojoj je fazi peticija, niti je li izraden DUP naselja. Razgovarat cu s Nikolom ovaj vikend, pa javim.

Hvala jos jednom!

----------


## Kanga

Investitor je ipak dobio građevinsku dozvolu - jucer je osvanula tabla, a bager je zario svoju ogromnu lopatu u travnatu povrsinu na kojoj su se slavili rodendani, bralo cvijece, razvijala prijateljstva... 
Ovo su zadnji trenuci da se nesto ucini, a ako ne uspijemo, potrudit cemo se da uprilicimo dostojanstven ispracaj nase Livade...

----------


## Ailish

:Sick:   :Sad:

----------


## koryanshea

kako tuzno  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> Investitor je ipak dobio građevinsku dozvolu - jucer je osvanula tabla, a bager je zario svoju ogromnu lopatu u travnatu povrsinu na kojoj su se slavili rodendani, bralo cvijece, razvijala prijateljstva... 
> Ovo su zadnji trenuci da se nesto ucini, a ako ne uspijemo, potrudit cemo se da uprilicimo dostojanstven ispracaj nase Livade...


Investitor na  Pešćenici je imao građevinsku dozvolu.Također je ogradio gradilište i postavio kućicu za čuvara.Ali bageri nikad nisu došli  iza ograde ljudi im nisu dali.Ako su bageri unutra,"piši kući propalo",nažalost.

----------


## maria71

:Sad:

----------

